# تصميم جميل



## عبدالظاهر (11 يونيو 2006)

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم هذه الوصلات فهى عبارة عن ماكينة cnc بسيطة
http://cstep.luberth.com/PStep.html
http://cryolite.ath.cx/i/pcb-router
http://cq.cx/dl/pcb-router.zip


----------



## ahmad_gsm (12 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (13 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكمورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي الحبيب المهندس عبد الظاهر مجهود رائع ومواقعه رائعه
جزاك الله كل خير ونرجو المزيد من هذه المواقع 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## هندسة انتاج (21 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على هذا المجهود وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ربع مهندس (29 يناير 2007)

تصميم جميل ....يسلمو إيدك


----------



## ولهان المحبه (11 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه


----------

